# Sibelius upgrade question



## CathodeRay (May 5, 2016)

Hi, I need to upgrade my Mac OS and I'm wondering which is the highest OS that will work with Sibelius 7.1.3? Yosemite? El Capitan? Mavericks? I cannot afford to buy the latest version of Sibelius at this point? Thanks


----------



## kclements (May 5, 2016)

I'm still on Sibelius 6 on El Cap so I think you are ok. 

I won't ever upgrade beyond 6.


----------



## CathodeRay (May 5, 2016)

Thanks, that is very surprising.


----------



## cygnusdei (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi, I thought I'd chime in rather than start a new thread. I'm using Sibelius 5 - am I missing out on essential features by not upgrading to newer versions? Specifically, this version has a bug with the 'export audio' function, i.e. sometimes sustained notes get cut off, whereas they are fine in normal playback. Please englighten me if you're using Sibelius >5 ?


----------



## JohnBMears (Jun 15, 2016)

thestion said:


> Hi, I thought I'd chime in rather than start a new thread. I'm using Sibelius 5 - am I missing out on essential features by not upgrading to newer versions? Specifically, this version has a bug with the 'export audio' function, i.e. sometimes sustained notes get cut off, whereas they are fine in normal playback. Please englighten me if you're using Sibelius >5 ?



Sibelius 6 has some fixes as well as just 'operating better' in my opinion. I'd see no problem with moving up to 6. Sibelius 7 is, of course, where all the interface changes happen and you'd have a bigger change to deal with. Perhaps there are still v6 upgrades you can find without having to move all the way up to the current version? I have 6 and 7 on my machine and of course still use 6 mostly.


----------



## resound (Jun 15, 2016)

I believe Sibelius 6 introduced Magnetic Layout which is a very useful feature.


----------



## cygnusdei (Jun 15, 2016)

Hmm, interesting that there seems to be a preference of version 6 over 7 (as indicated by 2 members on this thread). Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jun 15, 2016)

I only import MIDi and never export audio. But I have heard of this problem even with Finale.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 22, 2016)

I run the latest Sibelius 8.3 build 62 on El Capitan


----------

